# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Merry Christmas all.

## Bedford

Take care out there......

----------


## Bros

I will  :2thumbsup:

----------


## chrisp

Is Santa ‘into’ renewable energy? 
Merry Christmas to all!

----------


## phild01

So no Santa this year.... should be in that other thread!
Merry Christmas.

----------


## chrisp

> So no Santa this year.... should be in that other thread!
> Merry Christmas.

   :Confused:  The Christmas lights thread????   :Smilie:

----------


## Bedford

> The Christmas lights thread????

  So are you saying you don't know the difference between wind and solar energy?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Uncle Bob

Merry Christmas guys and girls!

----------


## PhilT2

I suppose I can do this "peace on earth, goodwill to all" crap for a couple of days but that's all. Wouldn't want that sort of thing going on all the time, would we?
Merry Xmas all.

----------


## JB1

Merry Christmas everyone! 
====

----------


## Marc

Wishing you all, a merry Christmas, 
and a prosperous new year.  
May you earn twice as much money as you earned this year,
may you lose twice as much weight as you gained this year.  :Smilie:  
Life is short, 
have fun.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## PhilT2

Life is indeed short. Something to think about while you have that extra slice of Xmas cake. Starving Child and Vulture | 100 Photographs | The Most Influential Images of All Time

----------


## Uncle Bob

Merry Christmas to all!!

----------


## Moondog55

There's 5 to 7 of us today so I've naturally made enough food to feed at least 50 people.
Merry Christmas/ Great Festivus/Happy Hanuka to all.

----------


## Bart1080

Yep, like Moondog thought I had the food worked out just nicely for 10....and I did but just wished I'd invited 30 to polish it all off!!!
Merry Christmas all.

----------

